# top 5 breeds for milk output and taste



## just 8 of us (Jun 16, 2011)

Well I had to do something today that total stunk. I counted the cost per gal of the twins and realized I couldn't afford to keep them. I sold the to a real nice gal who had 5 goats already and cows n pigs ect. She took both of them and the girls loved her...I felt on all the calls I got she was the 1 who they needed to go with. Now I need a 3/4 to gal a day milker. The oberhasli I have been told buy sub church buds 5 hours away milk just has lil after taste. Wife no like it... So sold them for a fair price and am looking for something for betsy to chum with. Give me some input.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

The top producers might be Alpine, Nubian, LaMancha, Sannen, Toggenburg and Oberhasli. 
Production is determined by many factors... genetics, feed, health and comfort with the milker to name a few. SO it is hard to just say X will give you the most milk.
I have heard the taste varies from goat to goat so I would taste that goats milk before purchase if that is what the goat is for.


----------



## just 8 of us (Jun 16, 2011)

I made a rookie buy on twins I didn't taste the milk. One we still have is Alpine, Nubian, looking at a LaMancha she is 25% nubian 1 gal a day. She's 4 and just hit 8 weeks on her 3rd freshing. Gramps said she's kinda old might get few more milking years out of her. Her mom milked till like 10 years old. The french alpine in town I'm looking at last year did 1 gal a day. Not hand milked on her last kid (march) still like 200 bucks. The twins I sold could eat a 90 lb bail of alfalfa a day if not let out for fresh greens! I could not feed em for >3/4 gal day total.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

How much grain were they getting? 
My girls' milk output is very much about their grain intake. They're in just about the best "goat browse" I could imagine (finally!!), so I'm now playing with the grain intake to find a happy medium with grain/vs. browse/vs. milk output.


----------



## just 8 of us (Jun 16, 2011)

1-1.5 lbs per milking. Goat chow. So 2-3 lbs a day + alfalfa+ free run on grain fields/ grass / brush. They eat well. When we got twins 1 only milked 1/4 qt per milking. Got her up to 1/2-5/8 qt in less then 2 weeks. But sis did lil less than a qt per milking. My alpine/nubian will do qt per milking her self and eat less the eather the twins. All 1 year milkers


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

It sounds like they are/were eating really well. I don't know about other factors ~ how far they were into lactation, how they had been milked up until you got them, etc. I have very limited experience, but would have certainly expected more out of them w/them eating like that.
In regards to more output, I've always thought Saneens & Alpines were suppposed to be some of the best. That of course, can vary according to the idividual/genetics. As suggested in the previous post, you should probably try the milk (if possible) from the doe that you are considering. 


just 8 of us said:


> She's 4 and just hit 8 weeks on her 3rd freshing. Gramps said she's kinda old might get few more milking years out of her.


 I hope 4 isn't "old". That means that my 3 1/2 y.o. (2nd freshener) is a lot closer to being "used up" than I'd like to think. :wink:


----------



## just 8 of us (Jun 16, 2011)

Going to look @ french pine tomorrow to check her out. Might offer a hundred bucks. Going to milk buds goat this weekend give my girl some time w/ her old pal. Maybe I can find the right goat some time this next week.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I think that there are a lot of mediocre goats out there. A lot that are bred just to freshen them with no regards to genectics for milking so it is in a sense defeating the purpose of breeding them to freshen. After all the whole idea is to get the milk. Now I agree that alpines and saanens are probably the highest producers but that can vary depending on, once again management, bloodlines, etc. I don't know what the average prices are for goats in your area or the availability. Goats are becoming more and more expensive in my area. I am having to pay $200. just for a wether, because he is the only one in my area that I trust is from a clean healthy herd with no hons. Now I can get a wether for $100. but I have yet to find one at that price that I wasn't concerned about health or mangaement practices of the breeder. A mediocre grade milk goat runs between $250 and $350. So you see, prices and availability vary with location. I had to go out of province to get some quality stock that have strong milk lines in their lineage. I hope that you find a goat that you are happy with and produces nice sweet milk. Once you do, it would be worth getting a quality buck from good milk lines to breed to so that the daughters will be better than the mothers and you will have lots of milk for years to come.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Just wanted to jump in and say that 4 years is not an old age. She is just hitting her best production years. She'd be a good buy! I personally love buying 3-4 year old does.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Did I read that right.....two goats ate a 90# bale of alfalfa a day? :shocked: My 4 horse eat that much!

As others have said, it is genetics, and feed. My doe is out of a pure Saanen who milks a gallon + a day. I am hoping my girl will give me the same.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Sounds like they were really hungry for some good nutrition. My new girls ate and ate and ate the good alfalfa hay until they got their fill and then they settled in to a more normal eating pattern. I think they must have been lacking something in their diet from their previous home.


----------



## just 8 of us (Jun 16, 2011)

Well I have it down to 2 does. French alpine with 2 doe kids 3 months old but they have been out on grass for months and not hand milked. She look healthy and kids look good. Or....
Pure breed lamancha. That's well cared for and even off 1 milking they get 1/2 gal. I'm almost sure the let kids on her after morning milking. About same price for the 3 french alpines and 1 lamancha.


----------



## just 8 of us (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

Usually for people who don't like any hint that the milk came from a goat, Nubians are best around here. Nubian milk seems to be sweeter and tastier than other breeds. Even if you combine the milk from different goats. its sort of the idea of adding half n half to milk, You still get the cream flavor.

I have heard that Togg's have strong flavored milk.


----------



## just 8 of us (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok so my french alpine/ nubian is @ about 1/2 gal per day. My lamancha is bout the same. And - picked up 5mnt old french alpine doe, and a lamancha/boer doe about 4 1/2 months old. I need to get my plan of attach for breeding. First year 4 me...as milkers and $ makers what would you breed and what buck do I need to find?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Can you sell raw milk for human consumption? Do you have a market for milk? Are you planning to sell all your kids, do you want to keep the doelings to increase your herd? What about the bucklings? Would you put them in your freezer or market as meat goats? You may need to use more then one buck after you answer these questions. 

I am milking my Nigerians, great milk! I just got an Alpine doeling, I'm going to breed her to my NDG buck and raise mini's. Raw goat milk around here sells for $8.00/quart.


----------



## just 8 of us (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes ill sell milk

Sell bucklings or keep some, but not eating them

Sell some does and keep best 4 my herd


----------



## mabeane (Nov 6, 2010)

I think I remembered you wanted a standard breed. However having had toggs (milk, yuk),oberhaslis(milk kinda okay), nubians (good) I now have Nigerian Dwarfs. The milk flavor is over the top! I was fortunate enough to get a two quart a day milker and also have a quart a day FF. They are easy keepers and very gentle. 
You also can breed all year round so can have milk all year round.


----------

